

Moved to Columbus, Ohio - Help me connect with the startup scene - tibbon

I just moved to Columbus, Ohio (my girlfriend is attending OSU for her PhD) from Boston. My job is remote, so I don't need a new job.<p>I was fairly active in the startup scene in Boston and I'd like to get to know entrepreneurs, hackers, VCs, companies and events here. What/who must I go see here? I know in Boston I'd have a pretty long list for people.<p>Anyone have any advice? My lunch and drinks calendar is wide open.
======
markstansbury
Tibbon, I'm in Columbus and while I don't know that I'm really _part_ of the
startup scene, I'm working on it. If you want to meet up for lunch or beers
you can email me at stansbury.mark at gmail.com or find me on Twitter
@markstansbury.

I think you'll find that Columbus doesn't have much of a startup scene
compared to Boston, but it could be worse.

I'm trying to get a few people together to watch the first OSU football game
on Thursday night if you're interested. Grandview area. And before the game
I'm planning on going to a tech-startup meetup sometime between 4:30 and 7.
That could be pretty interesting and I'd be happy to meet up with you and head
over if you'd like.

Let me know.

------
GBKS
I'm in Columbus as well, working remotely for an interactive firm in NY
(<http://f-i.com>). Not in the startup scene per se, I'm in the same realm.

I can't recommend any people in specific (my personal network is not local),
but here are some links to get you started: <http://www.techcolumbus.org>
<http://www.columbusunderground.com> <http://www.meetup.com/techlifecolumbus/>
<http://www.techlifeohio.com/>

Feel free to email me, the address is in my profile.

~~~
tibbon
Thanks so much for the links. Following up with you via email right now.

